# Morocco



## spigot

Got as far as Moulay Bousleham first day, V wet here but had message from horshamjack at Tafroute where it's sunny & warm.
Nearly had a fight with a French ar$ehole last night in Algeciras, prat pulls up alongside & out comes the generator so he & his miserable wife can watch the telly.


----------



## mark61

Very nice, hopefully heading that way in a few months too. 
Don't forget to post some pics when you can. We all love pictures.


----------



## carol

Still stuck in Portugal  Maybe I'll make Morocco next year.


----------



## IanH

spigot said:


> Got as far as Moulay Bousleham first day, V wet here but had message from horshamjack at Tafroute where it's sunny & warm.
> Nearly had a fight with a French ar$ehole last night in Algeciras, prat pulls up alongside & out comes the generator so he & his miserable wife can watch the telly.



GENERATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hard Hat now on...............again!!!:rolleyes2:


----------



## Geraldine

spigot said:


> Got as far as Moulay Bousleham first day, V wet here but had message from horshamjack at Tafroute where it's sunny & warm.
> Nearly had a fight with a French ar$ehole last night in Algeciras, prat pulls up alongside & out comes the generator so he & his miserable wife can watch the telly.



Weathers good in Agadir.


----------



## yorkieowl

carol said:


> Still stuck in Portugal  Maybe I'll make Morocco next year.



You poor thing - NOT :lol-053:, we're stuck in miserable UK. :sad:


----------



## phillybarbour

Lancashire, wet windy and Doris has just left.

Morocco with a genie outside, don't make us laugh. Have a great safe trip.


----------



## spigot

Geraldine said:


> Weathers good in Agadir.



Are you in Agadir?, hope to be there in a couple of days, know a great wilding spot by the sports complex.


----------



## Livotlout

Hi Mike and Marguerite.

We crossed from Tata to Zagora today....warming up now!

Mary and Alec


----------



## spigot

Sitting in MuckDonalds Agadir drinking coffee, using the loos & WiFi.
V hot here, just had a fab drive along rocky coast, got a sunburnt arm.
Tiznit tomorrow, then Tafroute where we will get stuck into horshamjack's supply of booze.


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> Sitting in MuckDonalds Agadir drinking coffee, using the loos & WiFi.
> V hot here, just had a fab drive along rocky coast, got a sunburnt arm.
> Tiznit tomorrow, then Tafroute where we will get stuck into horshamjack's supply of booze.



Say hello from me. Portugal ain't too bad!


----------



## spigot

New Parking Charge notices have gone up at the Stade Municipal here in Agadir.
It works out at less than 50p for 24 hrs, even I can't grumble at that!


----------



## spigot

*parking*

Parking


----------



## Penny13

spigot said:


> Sitting in MuckDonalds Agadir drinking coffee, using the loos & WiFi.
> V hot here, just had a fab drive along rocky coast, got a sunburnt arm.
> Tiznit tomorrow, then Tafroute where we will get stuck into horshamjack's supply of booze.



Oh no that will be messy the rabel reunited in morocco !


----------



## horshamjack

Thought my ears were burning today !!! put it down to the scorching weather here,

Sorry Mike but we sold a load of booze to some locals for triple the Lidl price  hoping you are fully loaded :banana:

Hi Carol hope your enjoying Portugal x if we dont catch up in the summer see you down South next winter x

Penny Mmmm by the sound of things looks like 2018 Morocco will be invaded by the rabble 

Was at Amtoudi a week back there are two old Berbar castles there and a cascades in the palmerie some pics


----------



## spigot

Warming up nicely down here, passed through one village yesterday where the temp was 34deg.


----------



## Geraldine

spigot said:


> Are you in Agadir?, hope to be there in a couple of days, know a great wilding spot by the sports complex.



Hi Spigot,

We fly out tomorrow for 11 nights at a hotel.Sun seeking holiday. If you are around be nice to meet for a drink.
Cheers.
David


----------



## horshamjack

Talk about the French getting up close n cosy ? Acres of area here in the valley and along comes this chap!!


----------



## The laird

horshamjack said:


> Talk about the French getting up close n cosy ? Acres of area here in the valley and along comes this chap!!
> 
> View attachment 51307



Maybe wants to bond with you ? Like super glue


----------



## spigot

horshamjack said:


> Talk about the French getting up close n cosy ? Acres of area here in the valley and along comes this chap!!
> 
> View attachment 51307



That bugger's taking the pi$$,that's my van in the photo.
He guided me into that spot to keep the riff-raff out.


----------



## horshamjack

spigot said:


> That bugger's taking the pi$$,that's my van in the photo.
> He guided me into that spot to keep the riff-raff out.




Aye sometimes its better the riff raff you know  :cool1:


----------



## witzend

IanH said:


> GENERATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hard Hat now on...............again!!!:rolleyes2:



Hope You told him what you thought of Him and his Gererator

Question have the Frogs deserted Moroco as rumoured


----------



## Geraldine

horshamjack said:


> Talk about the French getting up close n cosy ? Acres of area here in the valley and along comes this chap!!
> 
> View attachment 51307



So are you Guys down here in Agadir?
So hot, already sun burnt, but loving it.
Cheers.
David


----------



## horshamjack

Geraldine said:


> So are you Guys down here in Agadir?
> So hot, already sun burnt, but loving it.
> Cheers.
> David



David we are in Tafroute about 180km and a 4hr drive from Agadir, forecast 32c today warm here too.


----------



## delicagirl

horshamjack said:


> Thought my ears were burning today !!! put it down to the scorching weather here,
> 
> Sorry Mike but we sold a load of booze to some locals for triple the Lidl price  hoping you are fully loaded :banana:
> 
> Hi Carol hope your enjoying Portugal x if we dont catch up in the summer see you down South next winter x
> 
> Penny Mmmm by the sound of things looks like 2018 Morocco will be invaded by the rabble
> 
> Was at *Amtoudi* a week back there are two old Berbar castles there and a cascades in the palmerie some pics
> 
> View attachment 51200
> 
> View attachment 51201
> 
> View attachment 51202
> 
> View attachment 51203
> 
> View attachment 51204



i was there many many moons ago.....   is there a tarmac road to get to it yet ?    Did you go up to the fort itself on a donkey?


----------



## horshamjack

delicagirl said:


> i was there many many moons ago.....   is there a tarmac road to get to it yet ?    Did you go up to the fort itself on a donkey?



Yes there is a single Tarmac road from the R102 all the way to Amtoudi, I did not take the beast of burden instead relied on my legs to get me to the top, I believe they still provide animal assistance tho,


----------



## spigot

witzend said:


> Question have the Frogs deserted Moroco as rumoured



If they've deserted Morocco then I would hate to be here 3 years ago.

There are literally tens of thousands of French motorhomes here, some staying for the whole winter, it's easy for them, they speaka the lingo.

It is rumoured that 1000s are avoiding the country, clogging up the Algarve & southern Spain, along with Germans & Dutch, I suppose it made it less hassle free on the ferry.


----------



## witzend

spigot said:


> It is rumoured that 1000s are avoiding the country, clogging up the Algarve & southern Spain, along with Germans & Dutch, I suppose it made it less hassle free on the ferry.



This is what I'd heard and the Algarve is crowded with them but if a lot are still visiting  Moroco it must just be down to a general increase in motor home's over the last few years


----------



## spigot

spigot said:


> then Tafroute where we will get stuck into horshamjack's supply of booze.



Well, it happened!!

Last night horshamjack cracked open a 5ltr bottle of 14% van rouge.

Got rissoled, now nursing sore head.


----------



## spigot

They have been holding the Almond Blossom Festival here at Tafroute.
With a Glasto type stage & sound system, but not Glasto type music.
Tried to post video, but couldn't.


----------



## spigot

Just got caught in a storm here in Agadir, 1st rain we've seen in 6 weeks.
When it rains here, it doesn't mess about!


----------



## witzend

spigot said:


> Just got caught in a storm here in Agadir, 1st rain we've seen in 6 weeks.
> When it rains here, it doesn't mess about!



Hope your parked on some hard ground or can wait till its drys


----------



## fairypond

spigot said:


> Sitting in MuckDonalds Agadir drinking coffee, using the loos & WiFi.
> V hot here, just had a fab drive along rocky coast, got a sunburnt arm.
> Tiznit tomorrow, then Tafroute where we will get stuck into horshamjack's supply of booze.



how lovely, new on here, i was hitchhiking round morocco many years ago, love tiznet, and far down southnear the big camel markets tiradant,  i haven't driven there, but would like to, not on own methinks though.


----------



## Geraldine

spigot said:


> Just got caught in a storm here in Agadir, 1st rain we've seen in 6 weeks.
> When it rains here, it doesn't mess about!



Are you Wildcamping or booked in the 3 Euro a night camp site?
We are back home now, from our Thomson's holiday.
We loved Agadir and plan to return next winter.
Cheers.
David


----------



## MaryMC

We are in Fes for the last 2 nights parked in the square next to the blue gate. Alec went to the Souk on his own yesterday as i wasn't feeling too good. He managed to find his way out again without any assistance, we are going to see the tanneries today.


----------



## Peo

*Tafraoute*

Hello, been parked up at Tafraoute for the last 10 days, was good to meet Horshamjack & Spigot, stopping another week or so before heading Amtoudi way and over to Plage Blanche and heading slowly up the coast and across back t Marrakech. Weathers warm but slight mist here
Inshallah


----------



## spigot

witzend said:


> Hope your parked on some hard ground or can wait till its drys



Staying in car park of sports stadium, hard standing.
As mentioned earlier, new parking charge notices have gone up, 5 dirhams (12 to the £1) for 24 hours which I would happily pay, but no one's been round to collect the dosh!


----------



## spigot

Geraldine said:


> Are you Wildcamping or booked in the 3 Euro a night camp site?
> We are back home now, from our Thomson's holiday.
> We loved Agadir and plan to return next winter.
> Cheers.
> David



3 euros a night!!!, you must be joking, I wouldn't be able to sleep.
BTW, which hotel were you staying at?


----------



## Peo

Tafraoute and the famous lion


----------



## Geraldine

spigot said:


> 3 euros a night!!!, you must be joking, I wouldn't be able to sleep.
> BTW, which hotel were you staying at?



We stayed at RIU Tikida Beach Hotel. Very very nice, Adults only.
Would recommend it.
Shame we missed you. We plan to return next year.
Weathers nice here now. When do you plan to head home?
Cheers.
David


----------



## spigot

Went to the port where the fisherman BBQ their catch in front of their huts.
Had this massive platter of  prawns, calamari, hake & sole for the princely sum of £3.30 each, could hardly eat it.


----------



## spigot

View from our wilding spot behind the beach at Sidi Ouzid.


----------



## spigot

Actually staying in a Stalag for 1 night here in El Jadida.
I know, it goes against my religion but cassette was getting chocka, washing to be done etc. etc.
Thinking of calling into Casablanca, anyone know of any wilding spots in or around the city?


----------



## witzend

spigot said:


> View from our wilding spot behind the beach at Sidi Ouzid.



Looks Good. I'm always asked Why I don't have any Sunrise Photo's


----------



## spigot

Visited the Hassan II mosque in Casablanca.
Mind-blowing, glad we went.
Tallest minaret in the world, room for 25000 worshippers inside & further 80000 in courtyard, St. Peter's in Rome could fit inside it, they didn't finish building it until the 1990s.
The Moroccans seem pretty laid-back, no apparent off-limits, didn't have to cover up, just remove shoes.


----------



## spigot

Casablanca Mosque


----------



## carol

spigot said:


> Casablanca Mosque



Looking good Marguerite x


----------



## spigot

Latest wilding spot, across the estuary from Larache.


----------



## spigot

Just down the road from our wilding spot is the Ancient Site of Lixus, founded in the 7th century BC.
Supposedly the location of the Garden of the Hesperides where Hercules performed his penultimate Labour.
The Golden Apples of that tale being the Moroccan Tangerines that grow wild here.
It's feasible, Innit?


----------



## spigot

Another good sunset from our wilding spot,


----------



## Byronic

spigot said:


> Visited the Hassan II mosque in Casablanca.
> Mind-blowing, glad we went.
> Tallest minaret in the world, room for 25000 worshippers inside & further 80000 in courtyard, St. Peter's in Rome could fit inside it, they didn't finish building it until the 1990s.
> The Moroccans seem pretty laid-back, no apparent off-limits, didn't have to cover up, just remove shoes.



When I went in I'm sure they wished I'd kept my shoes on, was a very hot day


----------



## spigot

Found a great wilding spot just a stone's throw from the ferry port.
Liked it enough to stay for a couple of days.
In the 2nd piccy if you look at the sky-line at the top right hand corner of the van, you can just make out a mountain in the distance.
That's the Rock of Gib'.


----------



## Byronic

The highest 'mountain' close to the Straights near where you are camped is where in mythology Atlas held up the world ....Mons Abyla. Gib is where his other hand held up the world ie. Mons Calpe.


----------



## spigot

Byronic said:


> The highest 'mountain' close to the Straights near where you are camped is where in mythology Atlas held up the world ....Mons Abyla. Gib is where his other hand held up the world ie. Mons Calpe.



A bit more useless information, those 2 points you mention are also known as 'The Pillars of Hercules' as the Med was an enclosed sea and for his 10th & most difficult labour, Hercules had to go outside the Mediterranean rim, & being quite a tough chappie, instead of going over the mountain range that joined Europe with Africa, he tore a gap with his bare hands, which is now the Straits of Gibraltar.
In another myth, the gap was too wide & Hercules closed it to stop Atlantic sea monsters getting into the Med.
Choose which Porkie you want to believe!.


----------

